# for-schleife: mehrere Initialisierungen



## HPB (7. September 2010)

Hallo,
laut http://www.cppreference.com/wiki/keywords/for sollte es möglich sein, mehrere Initialisierungen durch Komma getrennt zu verwenden.

Mein Mini-Bsp kompiliert aber nicht:
for(int i = 1, int j = 2;
    i<10;
    ++i, ++j)
{
  //...
}
...unexpected int...

wie kann ich sonst 2 Variablen im FOR-Statement definieren (oder muss ich siie doch vor die FOR-Schleife stellen?

Danke,
Peter


----------



## Tim Bureck (7. September 2010)

```
for (int i = 1, j = 2; i < 10; ++i, ++j) {
...
}
```

Wie bei normalen Variablendeklarationen, würde ich jetzt mal vermuten.


----------



## HPB (7. September 2010)

Dnake, echt doof von mir


----------

